# Axel cup stuck



## Klingd66 (Jun 6, 2018)

I got a 2006 artic cat 650 v-twin I’m tryibg to replace the right rear axle but the axel cup is stuck in the diff any help would be appreciated


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have seen people:
Weld a rod to them so it can be pulled as if there was still an axle on it.
Rig a large slide hammer.
Clamp hand holds to it so you can snap it out.
If its the rear, you can also pull the other axle and slip a rod through to the end of the other and smack it with a hammer.


----------

